

Amazon, Netflix, Google, Microsoft, Mozilla to Create Next-Gen Video Format - xiaomai
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/01/amazon-netflix-google-microsoft-mozilla-and-others-partner-to-create-next-gen-video-format/#.t9vxkk:pw9z

======
tired_man
Would you be willing to bet on the presence of built data reporting so that
they can flood your browser and email with suggestions for new movies?

~~~
slimscsi
Normally Im pretty cynical, but this will be based on their open source VP10
video codec. So you can run a version you modified and compiled yourself if
you wish. Besides user tracking belongs in the player, not the codec. :)

~~~
tired_man
Good info. I'm perhaps too paranoid.

